# Happy 1 year Gotcha day, Hans :)



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

It was one year ago today that I adopted Hans. 

I have always admired and wanted a German Shepherd, but never really thought I'd have the chance to own one, because my perception was that they were mainly police/military dogs.

I started traveling some for work and staying in a camper that I also use as an office at the job site. As it can get pretty boring and a bit lonely at times, I started considering adopting a dog that could travel back and forth. I checked out a lot of shelter dogs and found a dog that looked just like a Dutch Shepherd. I called the next day and she had already been adopted.

One day I walked over to talk to a friend, who introduced me to a new employee. He turned to the guy and said "Hey, she's been looking for a dog and you have one who needs a home." I said "whatcha got?" (Dreading to hear what kind of dog this might be...)

He smiles really big and says " A German Shepherd"

Oh, boy, I am thinking "This is surely a sign. 

Bless my wonderful husband who drove 3 hours just so he could meet the dog, because we always make these decisions together. 

Of course, I am beyond excited and my husband sees him and with a horrified expression says "Wow!! He's awfully big!" In the meantime, Hans, the unmannered pulling machine, is alternately dragging me and his current owner all over the yard because this is apparently the first tiny bit of freedom he has had from his kennel in a REALLY long time. To say he was out of control, would be an understatement.

Once I convinced my husband that with a lot of training, I would be able to handle him, the deal was done.

It has taken a lot of time, training and patience, but he has turned into a wonderful, happy, loving boy who is a joy to go through each day with.

He absolutely LOVES to travel and I sometimes wonder what people think who drive up behind my Jeep to see a big white shepherd head with a doggie grin and lolling tongue, staring at them above the spare tire that has a cover that says "Life is Good".

Yep, Hans, I finally have the German Shepherd I always wanted and ...

Life IS Good!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a lovely story. I have to get a tissue..lol. I'm so glad you found each other. What a gorgeous boy he is. Happy Gotcha Day Hans!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Hans, what a great story!
I have a "jeep" dog myself


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> What a lovely story. I have to get a tissue..lol. I'm so glad you found each other. What a gorgeous boy he is. Happy Gotcha Day Hans!


Thanks, Msmaria!

The friend who introduced me to Hans' previous owner has said "See, some things are just meant to be".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Thanks, Msmaria!
> 
> The friend who introduced me to Hans' previous owner has said "See, some things are just meant to be".
> 
> ...


Some things just are. You and Hans were meant for each other, he just had to find his way to you


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> Happy Gotcha Day to you and Hans, what a great story!
> I have a "jeep" dog myself


That's cool that you have a Jeep Dog, too! 
Had you been along on that first fateful ride with us in the Jeep, when I took him from his previous owner directly to a trainer, you might have wondered (as I did) if he'd ever willingly set foot in a vehicle again. 

It took three adults to get him in a harness and into the Jeep and then he proceeded to alternately scream and cry, the whole 40 minutes there.

We were both worn out by the time we got there. 

Thank goodness he didn't hold that first ride against me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Hans! I think someone needs to take a picture of Hans looking out that back window. Talk about a great poster! Wishing Hans and you many more years and adventures!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Hans! I think someone needs to take a picture of Hans looking out that back window. Talk about a great poster! Wishing Hans and you many more years and adventures!


Thank you! I'd love to have a picture of him looking out the back window. He just looks so happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Hans!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Hans! Sorry for the day late thing


----------

